# 2015 Bluewave 2000 Purebay $34,995 SOLD SOLD SOLD



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

WATER READY 2015 BLUE WAVE 2000 PURE BAY POWERED BY A 4-STROKE 115HP ENGINE, AND SITTING ON AN ALUMINUM, SINGLE AXLE TRAILER. OTHER FEATURES INCLUDE A STAINLESS PROP, BIMINI TOP, SWIM LADDER, FISHING SEAT, TROLLING MOTOR, JACKPLATE, POWER POLE, FUSION STEREO, AND GARMIN GPS. Call or Text John @ 6306885990 for more info.


----------

